# 1993 Southwind



## veronica (Oct 5, 2008)

I just purchased a 1993 Southwind with no manuals, do anyone no where the switch is to cut the hot water heater on.
I need serious help, propane tank is at 80% nothing coming thru to make the furnace hot, stove or oven.

I need serious help, Lady in distress.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 5, 2008)

Re: 1993 Southwind

Is the LP leak detector in the on position.  It should be located close to the floor maybe in the hallway or someplace like that and it should have a green blinking or solid green light on if it is working.  If not, no lp will get past the shut off (just past the on knob on the LP tank).  As such, you will not get any LP to furnace, stove, Hot water tank.  The switch for the hot water tank may be located above the stove where other switches are located, like tank sensors for water, lp, black and grey tanks.  The hot water tank usually will have a light that comes on when the switch is flipped and then will go out if lit.  It not lit, it will show red light.  You must make sure lp leak detector is working, lp is turned on at tank, hot water tank is full of water.  If I were you, I'd ask someone who is camped close by to help you, if you don't know how or understand.  Safety is clearly very important when dealing with LP, so ask for help from someone there at your site


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

RE: 1993 Southwind

ok first of all ,, is the tank turned on ,, look for a compartment door that has LPG on it ,, that is u'r propane ,, there should be a hose faucet looking thing there turn it on ,, like u would a faucet ,, then try u'r stove top agian ,, also make sure u'r W/H is fuul of water ,, most will be damaged or not light if u don't have water in it ,, hope this helps ,, and welcome to the forums  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
well as i posted this ,, Archer did make some ggod points ,, i was gonna make after ,, but he did it for me ,, so less for me to type  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
JK with u Archer


----------



## veronica (Oct 6, 2008)

RE: 1993 Southwind

Thanks a lot guys, I'll let you both no how I come out.



Thanks
Veronica


----------



## Kirk (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: 1993 Southwind

Can you light the stove burners? That is the best place to test for propane. If it will light you have propane and it is turned on. Keep in mind that most RV stoves must be lit with a match or lighter. If the propane has been off for some time, the stove will not light immediately but the air that is in the lines must be vented first. In addition, lighting the stove will also make sure that the air is out of your gas lines.

Once that is done, look for the thermostat. On it there will probably be a switch that will say either heat and off, or it may say heat, off, and cool if it serves both the air conditioner and the furnace. Set the selector to the heat position and then move the thermostat setting to a temperature that is warmer than the current air and the furnace should start to blow air, then after a few seconds the flame should light. You can be sure that it is burning by checking the air from the outside where the furnace exhausts as it will take several minutes for heat to come from the registers.


----------



## veronica (Nov 9, 2008)

Re: 1993 Southwind

Thanks for all the information, everything is working now I did find where to turn on the propane in the hall way, had to get on knees but it was there. Just getting back from a 2 week camping trip.



Veronica


----------



## hamdave (Nov 10, 2008)

Re: 1993 Southwind





> veronica - 11/9/2008  11:46 PM  Thanks for all the information, everything is working now I did find where to turn on the propane in the hall way, had to get on knees but it was there. Just getting back from a 2 week camping trip.    Veronica





Good for you !!

A suggestion, Use your computer's editor Notepad, Wordpad, or Word and start making your OWN manual. I suspect finding a users manual will be fairly difficult if not impossible and when/if you do you will be pretty dis-appointed in whats in it. If you have a digital camera all the the better. Simply make snapshots of the systems you want to write about and then edit the pic's with informaton etc on how they work the way YOU understand. It will be a bit of a pain to do it but then you will always have it with you. Helps when you need parts as well.

Good luck

cheers


----------

